# Kernel error in /var/log/messages



## tomcatf14 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,

I received quite a lot of the following errors in my messages logs. Would this affect the server performance and how could I fix this?


```
kernel: [ 2622.639567] apache2[13125]: segfault at 7fffc8098ffc ip 7fe6c0465f73 sp 7fffc8098f00 error 6 in libpcre.so.3.12.1[7fe6c0455000+28000]
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2009)

Find out why apache crashes (looks like a problem with pcre).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

Where's that libpcre.so.3.12.1 coming from? The pcre-7.9 port installs libpcre.so.0.


----------



## tomcatf14 (Jul 24, 2009)

Would this error cause performance degradation on the server?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

tomcatf14 said:
			
		

> Would this error cause performance degradation on the server?



Performance of Apache for sure.. It's crashing for a reason...


----------

